# Mad Rabbit low resistance wire.



## Petrus (8/7/16)

Good morning guys. 
I recently purchased 26ga low resistance wire aka. Mad Rabbit. The wire is quite expensive compared to normal Ni80. I googled this product and all over it got an excellent rating. So I did my build. 2mm, 7 wraps, dual coil, 0.30 ohm. Wick with Cotton Bacon V2, fill her up with some Diy Tobacco juice, and the vape was awsome. The ramp up time is super fast. My verdict..... Definitely FIVE stars.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (8/7/16)

Purchased where?


----------



## Petrus (8/7/16)

Andre said:


> Purchased where?


http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some...ies/wick-wire/mad-rabbit-low-resistance-wire/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (8/7/16)

What is the actual wire made from? What compounds?


----------



## Petrus (8/7/16)

PsyCLown said:


> What is the actual wire made from? What compounds?


I have googled it, but the company don't actually states. Most of the guys on the forum speculates that it is a combination between a high quality SS317 and Ni80 wire. This wire can definitely be used in wattage mode. I won't use it in temp mode because there you can't pin point the exact sort of wire. The quality on the other hand is excellent.


----------



## Andre (8/7/16)

It is annealed wire. There is no Nickel in the wire. Here is what the company said to a comment in the review section:

_Good Morning! I have read your comment and wanted you to know that there is no nickel in our Blue Label, Low Resistant Wire. It is a blend of stainless steel. If you would like to return the wire, I would be more than happy to give you a refund. Let me know what you would like to do and I will arrange it. Sincerely, Carmen Townsend-Potts Administrative Assistant_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NicolasF (26/10/19)

Hey guys please point me at the door to basic coil building problems.


----------

